# Flush Cut Saw Recommendations



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay, I know this isn't an exciting tool but I need a new one so I'm reaching out the the LJ collective wisdom 

I have a Crown flush cut saw and it's been okay but recently it hung up and I was a little over-zealous and buckled the blade. So now it has a permanent kink and is virtually useless. So it's time for a new one. I don't want to spend a ridiculous amount of money, I think $30 is probably my limit on this tool and I would think that would be more than sufficient.

I use the saw to trim dowels flush. Zero set is important because I don't want the surface marred. I may use it for other tasks occasionally but dowels are the main use. I also think that for this saw, one that cuts on the pull stroke makes the most sense. Especially since the one I have would still be in service if it cut on the pull rather than on the push.

I have one picked out on Amazon but thought "it would be kinda silly not to see if any of those LJs have a gem they can point me to!" So post em if ya got em!

Thanks folks )


----------



## RichBolduc (Jan 30, 2018)

This is the one I use

SUIZAN Japanese Hand Saw pull saw 7 inch Flush Cut saw trim saw for Woodworking

Rich


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Rich. I looked at that one. I ruled it out because the one I have now has a partial back like that and it seems to get in the way. Lots of times while cutting dowels off, I would find myself hitting the edge of the board with the end of the spine. Not a huge problem but still a minor irritant I'd rather avoid.


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

I never had good luck with flush cut saws. I have several hotel key cards with dowel sized holes in them that I use to protect the surface. Lets me use whatever saw is handy and finish off with a sharp chisel.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I've used several of these over the years and this one is my favorite.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

I have a Stanley Fatmax that works pretty good…just right amount of flex. I think model 20-331


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

I just took a file to my cheap-ass dozuki and filed away the set on one side of the teeth. Took about 15 minutes. Did I spend $20 for the saw? Maybe with shipping.

Works great.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I recently bought this one and love it. A little pricey, but works great and looks just as good as it works. ( i found it cheaper at my local hardware/hardwood store, around $40)

https://www.sharkcorp.com/kugihiki-dowel-saw-24-tpi-170mm/


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a fatmax with the reversible blade, an older crown (I think) with a wood handle and a little Vaughan Bear Saw with the pistol type handle, the Vaughan gets used most often for the type of tasks you're talking about.

come on Dave P you have a reputation to uphold! I figured you had some fancy flush cutting saw that looks like a hand plane


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I have a fatmax with the reversible blade, an older crown (I think) with a wood handle and a little Vaughan Bear Saw with the pistol type handle, the Vaughan gets used most often for the type of tasks you re talking about.
> 
> come on Dave P you have a reputation to uphold! I figured you had some fancy flush cutting saw that looks like a hand plane
> 
> - GrantA


I actually have that Vaughan bear saw and it does work great. However, I bought mine for construction work long ago, undercutting door frames for installing tile, etc. So the blade is pretty beat. I should order a new blade for it, because the handle is a comfortable angle. But mine does have light set to it.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks guys. A lot more opinions than I really expected for a flush cut saw 

I think the one Bondo linked is in the lead followed closely by the FatMax JRsgarage has. Both have teeth on both sides which is a plus and both are spineless, zero-set pull saws. I'll probably end up going with Bondo's for no real reason other than I like the wood handle better.

Grant, the handle on that Vaughan does look comfy but from what I can tell, it's not a zero-set tooth. For this saw, I think I actually prefer a symmetric handle too. Thanks for the link though 

Dave P - Don't want to file any set off induction hardened teeth. You know I'm too lazy for that ;-)

SMP - That does look like the best saw of the bunch. But it's a little out of the price range I'd like to be in at $40. If it was something I used daily (or even monthly) I'd probably spring for it. Thanks for the recommendation!

LittleShaver - I've done that too but I prefer to be able to flush cut and just sand a little. Just seems a faster process for me. Different strokes… Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a Japanese version with short handle similar to post above and Veritas double sided flush cut saw.

Japanese blade is too wide for small projects, so the Veritas gets used most for dowels/plugs. It is extremely flexible, bends almost too easy. Have a small ripple near handle on single side saw where I klutz'd a cut once. Still works, but have to remember to take my time ….


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Captain. The Veritas does look nice but I don't know that it justifies the increased cost in this situation. Especially when shipping is factored in.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I too have and use the Veritas flush trim blade…..Single sided instead of double sided, like theone the guys is using cutting dowels flush in the advertisement…..Had it for several years….


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Scientific research - my fatmax 15-252 has a 0.028" plate thickness and.006 (!) set each way, I was surprised.
My vaughan bs240p has a 0.025 plate with 0.004 set each way. It cuts so fast a few pulls and a dowel is gone, light sanding cleans it up.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Rick. I am tempted by the narrow tapered blade on the Veritas. But, like I said, I just don't see the perceived advantages as justifying the price difference in this case. If I had been on the hunt when Lee Valley had their free shipping a few weeks ago, I'd be more tempted!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Good info Grant. Unfortunately, even .004" set is enough to dig in and give me trouble. I like the thinner plate the Japanese saws offer too. I think the one Bondo linked was .015" which is thin enough to leave a minimal kerf if I needed it to but still thick enough to not buckle since it cuts on the pull.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Check out what I saw (hehe) on the Vaughan site, pretty slick!
Interesting that theirs is $78 and in Japanese packaging while Amazon has it in English packaging for $108


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Kenny - here is one I ordered in October after kinking my good, high dollar saw.

Authentic Japanese Woodworking Flush Cut Trim Saw Flexible Blade - $17.99 on amazon. It is a little thicker than the one I bent so it's also more forgiving if you catch it.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah… that's a little more involved than I need Grant ;-) Funny how the web page has the American flag in the header and all Japanese on the product photo 

Great minds think alike Earl ;-p That's the same one I had in my Amazon cart before Bondo linked the one that's about the same but has teeth on both sides.


----------



## jutsFL (Nov 1, 2018)

Its cheap… And does the job.

https://m.harborfreight.com/10-inch-japanese-style-double-edge-saw-67058.html


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

Looking through the hammers too some (a lot probably?) of them are assembled in the US with global components (Ti hammers under the Dalluge name have heads made in China with American Hickory handles). On the bear saws it says blades made in Japan, handle in China, assembled in America. They're trying at least!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Its cheap… And does the job.
> 
> https://m.harborfreight.com/10-inch-japanese-style-double-edge-saw-67058.html
> 
> - jutsFL


I actually have that saw. It does do the job I bought it for which is cleaning up limbs on wood I bring home to dry for turning stock  It's way bigger and has more set than I want for a flush-cut saw but I agree that for the money, it's a nice saw to have on hand!


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Thanks guys. A lot more opinions than I really expected for a flush cut saw
> 
> I think the one Bondo linked is in the lead followed closely by the FatMax JRsgarage has. Both have teeth on both sides which is a plus and both are spineless, zero-set pull saws. I ll probably end up going with Bondo s for no real reason other than I like the wood handle better.


If its as good as my Gyokucho razorsaw ryoba, then you can't go wrong! One thing on these that I learned the hard way( you probably already know but maybe help someone else reading this). Even though there is no set, they are so "bendy" that if you cut too close to the bend, the convex can still dig in a bit and mar the wood. So if I am doing something really fine I will still put a piece of frog tape down and cut on the flatter part away from the bend.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Looking through the hammers too some (a lot probably?) of them are assembled in the US with global components (Ti hammers under the Dalluge name have heads made in China with American Hickory handles). On the bear saws it says blades made in Japan, handle in China, assembled in America. They re trying at least!
> 
> - GrantA


Unfortunately, that's the case with most anything these days Grant. Depending on the industry, there are different guidelines for what qualifies something as "Made in the USA". In some cases, it simply means that parts are taken out of imported boxes and put together and repackaged as the final assembly. But, you're right, at least they are providing assembly jobs for a few Americans!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Very true SMP! I actually, whenever possible, like to hold the saw plate flush to the surface with the fingers of my left hand while getting the cut started with my right. That usually prevents me from digging in. *Usually*


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I can see some advantages to using an oscillating saw for this. For one thing, in many cases you must saw across the grain (of the material the dowel is in), which risks scratching across the grain. The oscillating blade can be oriented to move with the grain, and be less inclined to scratch the wood.

I'd try it with a Japanese pattern tooth (teeth look like Japanese pull saw), and grind all the set off the bottom of the blade. Of course an HF oscillating tool can be had for as little as $15 (with coupon). I like Grizzly's blades for these tools, as the quality seems to be as good, and the price is very competitive, cheaper than any others I've seen, in fact.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

> Dave P - Don't want to file any set off induction hardened teeth. You know I'm too lazy for that ;-)


Well, I thought they were going to be too tough, but I read a thing by someone… perhaps The Schwarz… said it wasn't that hard, so then I tried it. Turned out to be way easier than I thought. Seriously, took ten-fifteen minutes and one side of the set is gone now. I think I probably stopped to scratch a few times in there too.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Put the 3 I have together last noght so you can see the shape, size difference. I do like the handle on the vaughan bear saw a lot.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks SMP! I'm surprised at how wide the Veritas is compared to the others. I actually prefer a narrower blade so I feel better about passing the Veritas over


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Ken,

Let us know what you buy. I am looking to replace my crown that I bent too. I'm thinking cut on the pull stroke might prevent bending?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I bought this Gyokucho Petey. Had it for a couple of years now and I'm very happy with it. I absolutely prefer the pull cut for flush cuts.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have this one from Lee Valley. I have had it for quite a few years now and it works well.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

For what it's worth, I had the smaller Veritas flush-cut saw, but had it bind up on the return stroke yesterday and kink the blade, so I went shopping again. Woodcraft has a kugihiki on sale at the moment that doesn't look half bad.


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

I got one years ago from Highland Hardware, and love it. Never marred a surface with it yet. Don't remember what it cost, but couldn't have been much, because I actually BOUGHT it…...


----------

